

We Analysed The Homepages Of 20 Awesome Startups And Here Is What We Learnt - clickbyclick
http://outside.hotjar.com/2014/08/07/we-analyzed-the-homepages-of-30-successful-startups-and-here-is-what-we-learnt

======
elyrly
Great insight.

